# Trennzeichen für Pfade



## dotlens (25. Okt 2004)

hallo

ich hab n progi, indem ich immer ein bischen einen Anderen Pfd brauche. nun habe ich einfach einen GrundPfad genommen und auf diesem aufgebaut:


```
FileReader fr = new FileReader(pfad + "\\unterOdrner\\evNochEiner");
```

nun ist euch vieleicht schon aufgefallen dass ich windows user bin  da die trennungszeichen "\\" sind. soviel ich weiss sind die unter Unix jedoch "/".

wenn ich nun möchte dass mein tool plattform unabhängig ist, muss ich dann für jeden unter Ordner ein neues FileObjekt erstellen?


```
FileReader fr = new FileReader(new File(new File(pfad, unterOdrner), evNochEiner));
```

oder geht das auch einfacher?

danke und gruss


----------



## CelikBlek (25. Okt 2004)

Konntest auch eine if - Anweisung implementieren, die Fragt welche OS der User nutzt. Dies kannst du mit System.getProperty(os.name) erfragen.
Kann man sicher auch anders lösen, aber wäre versuch wert


----------



## dotlens (25. Okt 2004)

hmmm, eigentlich ne gute idee...  gehe mal nachschauen was alle betriebssysteme so für trennungszeichen haben...


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Okt 2004)

Nicht so kompliziert machen, Java hat sowas auch als Property:


```
System.getProperty("file.separator");
```


----------



## dotlens (25. Okt 2004)

das ist gut, danke!!!


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (25. Okt 2004)

Noch einfacher zu benutzen sind die statischen Attribute der Klasse File:

File.separator (->string)
File.separatorChar (->char)


----------



## dotlens (25. Okt 2004)

denke das stefan1200 das auch so gedacht hat... habs jedenfalls so verstanden. trotzdem danke...


----------



## Icewind (25. Okt 2004)

hm unter windows (zumindest xp) funktionieren auch / nicht nur \


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2004)

...nur mal um das Thema abzurunden 

Eine Möglichkeit ist auch im Programm immer '/' zu verwenden und
den OS-spezifischen Pfad mit File.getCanonicalPath() abzufragen.


----------

